# Minn Kota Terrova 24V Battery Life?



## Seadoocaptain

I installed a Minn Kota Terrova i-pilot 80lb Thrust 24V on my Seadoo Challenger that approximately weighs 2000 lbs with fishing gear installed. I choose to buy (2) brand new Diehard Marine Deep Cycle Battery from Sears that are 27 class batteries. 

I have noticed that when using i-pilot set on auto pilot and my terrova at 8-10 speed (trolling motor only) I am only getting 1.7-2.2 hours out of a full charge on the water before my terrova starts losing power. 

What do you guys get out of your 24V terrova 80lb or equivalent setups run at high speeds? Do you guys think this is normal or do I have another problem here? I thought for sure I would get more run time out of having the 24V system with two Diehard batteries (they were $135 a piece and had really good reviews from boating forums for trolling motors).


----------



## MuskyFan

Sounds about right on two 27 class batteries. Max current (amp) draw is 56 amps (per MK website). Their formula is battery amp hour rating x .85 (85%) / current draw. The Diehard 27 I see has a 105 AH rating. Doesn't matter that you have two batteries...that only doubles the voltage (12 x 2 = 24). Current available remains the same. 105 x .85 / 56 = 1.59 hours.

Why are you running on 8-10 all the time? I have a Lowe v-hull and a 80# terrova and can go 2-3 days (if I need to) before I recharge.


----------



## Seadoocaptain

The "jet" motors on my seadoo boat cause quite a lot of turbulence and noise so I like to run the trolling motor only when walleye fishing (when they are high in the water column) or shallow fishing. I was running them 8-10 speed so I could get the 2-3mph needed to get these faster summer fish.

What batteries are you running to get 2-3 days?!


----------



## MuskyFan

The Interstates that came in the boat last year (I'd have to look at them again to see what size). Keep in mind that I'm not running the TM constantly but I'm on it 3-7 speed on/off all day. Mostly muskie fishing. By the end of the 2nd day there is a noticeable decrease in top speed. Any trolling is with the outboard.


----------



## Steelhauler

I get about the same (2 hours) out of mine pulling my 18 foot StarCraft. But my batteries are a couple of years old.


----------



## Ranger6

Muskyfans math calculations are right on the money. I’m sure it’s not want you wanted to hear, or see in writing, but that’s about what your going to get out of those batteries running at basically max speed. If I use my kicker and keep the terrova running on 3-4 for steering and the exact speed I’m looking for, I can run all day. I understand your dilemma but you only have a few options. Run your jets, get bigger batteries(not a huge help in max run time but some), change to a 36v set up or troll slower. I’m sure that all those options stink for you. When we are trolling at night we really don’t like to use the kicker if we don’t have too but it takes a toll on batteries pretty quick.


----------



## Riverduck11

I have been in your spot and I went another route. First I bought batteries with a reserve capacity of 165 instead of 105. 

Next since I did not have kicker type money right now. I linked 2 series of batteries in parallel. So I have 4 batteries now pushing only 24 volts but a reserve capacity of 330. 

I also try to get the harness bite or slow cranks going first so I can run 3.5 to 5.5. Lake Erie puts a beating on batteries for those of us trolling with the electric motor.


----------



## Ranger6

Riverduck11 said:


> I have been in your spot and I went another route. First I bought batteries with a reserve capacity of 165 instead of 105.
> 
> Next since I did not have kicker type money right now. I linked 2 series of batteries in parallel. So I have 4 batteries now pushing only 24 volts but a reserve capacity of 330.
> 
> I also try to get the harness bite or slow cranks going first so I can run 3.5 to 5.5. Lake Erie puts a beating on batteries for those of us trolling with the electric motor.


Missed that option, sorry.


----------



## silverbullet

I've got a yamaha jet, I run my main for forward propulsion and the terrova for steering. I haven't pushed the envelope yet but get 6to7 hrs on a trip with no problem. The motor is usually running around a 4 and I have 2 27 series batteries. I also troll at night with the fish up high with no problems. Boards and shallow baits do it


----------



## dgfidler

When I first started using a trolling motor, I'd troll around 1.8. We'd get 4-5 hours on a 36v system. One trip the batteries went dead and we had four fish in the box. Fired up the main and speed increased to 2.5 and the rods started firing. We caught another four fish almost instantly. Don't try to slow down in the summer. You can double your battery life if you go from 2 to 4 batteries. There should be plenty of room for a couple more batteries with the wrap around seating in your Seadoo.


----------

